# please take a look at our ragdoll rescue website



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

please take a look at our website we have many raggies and 3 british shorthair cats looking for new forever homes. all new potential homes will be home checked before we place any cats :thumbup:

Ragdoll rescue and rehome help to rehome and rescue ragdoll cats

thank you

helen & allan


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hope you have had some response to this helen


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

not as yet:sad:

but we will keep on trying, we have 2 raggies reserved (Cyril and Bianca)
they are going to there new forever homes this weekend:thumbup:

all the best

helen & allan


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i saw on facebook that the handsome cyril has a new loving home. great to hear.


----------



## Xarra (Aug 30, 2012)

We're thinking about possibly reforming a kitty in Coventry to live with our 3 moggies... I'm interested in Ragdolls if you have any in the area?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

xarra have a look on the rescue website


----------

